
Generative adversarial networks: What GANs are and how they’ve evolved - adwmayer
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/26/gan-generative-adversarial-network-explainer-ai-machine-learning/
======
mellosouls
An early (pre-Goodfellow) inventor of the idea, not mentioned in the article
but recognised in some histories, including a note in Wikipedia was a non-ML
researcher who modestly (he acknowledges he didn't develop it beyond the idea)
described his prior claim here:

[https://stats.stackexchange.com/a/301280](https://stats.stackexchange.com/a/301280)

~~~
cma
And from the 1990, Schmidhuber:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/djju8a/d_j...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/djju8a/d_jurgen_schmidhuber_really_had_gans_in_1990/)

~~~
mellosouls
Yes - but I didn't mention that one as it's well known (referenced in the OP
article) and contentious; part of a history of arguments which - whatever the
priority truth - seem as much about big name egos and power cliques (on all
sides) than a furtherance of knowledge.

~~~
cma
Yeah the article makes mention but I just noticed it didn't mention how far
earlier it was, it just says Goodfellow wasn't the only one to pursue, which
could mean Schmidhuber came afterwards.

------
l8rpeace
For those interested in learning more, a colleague of mine wrote a book (of
which all proceeds go to charity, I believe): [https://www.amazon.com/GANs-
Action-learning-Generative-Adver...](https://www.amazon.com/GANs-Action-
learning-Generative-Adversarial/dp/1617295566)

------
m-p-3
And some modders online uses ESRGAN to "upscale" game textures, which
sometimes leads to impressive results

[https://github.com/xinntao/ESRGAN](https://github.com/xinntao/ESRGAN)

------
jsinai
This is an impressive and eerie showcase of how realistic GANs can be:

[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

Sometimes it fails but most of the time the faces generated are uncannily
realistic. Make of it what you will.

If you’re in London it’s currently in the Design Museum.

